

Hacking Team boss: we sold to Ethiopia but ‘we’re the good guys’ - ourmandave
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jul/13/hacking-team-ethiopia-attack-data

======
higherpurpose
> He said that without regular updates its tools are rapidly blocked by cyber
> security countermeasures.

How awful. I guess the governments will just have to keep buying those "non-
weapons can that can't be used for years" from them for umm...years?

